# US Amps....some structural and organizational changes



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Got this information from a US Amps rep I know:

"talked to jeff today. much to his friends surprise, jeff is becoming the general manager at us amps and is in the middle of packing his stuff to move to florida. where us amps will stay. they are changing some heat sinks and will be out of amps for a few weeks (speculated run out of current stock vs until the new one's are built) until the new parts arrive. they are introducing some new lines, more affordable. some of the old stuff is getting better circuit boards. i couldn't get all the dirt, as there were some other things discussed and jeff was pretty slammed trying to get ready and missed 3 calls from the factory just in the few minutes we were on the phone. i just hope in fact that those new boards are the same or better."

You can still get there current amps, but supplies are limited to stock on hand.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

well at least US amps will stay in the US, and that the chinese company buyout was just a rumor. Hopefully no performance will be sacrificed. "More Affordable" scares me though.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> well at least US amps will stay in the US, and that the chinese company buyout was just a rumor. Hopefully no performance will be sacrificed. "More Affordable" scares me though.


Well from what my friend tells me (the rep) quality should be the same


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> "More Affordable" scares me though.


the message said new lines, more affordable, so maybe they'll drop the quality on those a bit, so people can get them, but keep their upper end upper end.

I am contemplating selling my entire set up and starting over, and the 1st thing may be a US amp.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I am contemplating selling my entire set up and starting over, and the 1st thing may be a US amp.


Contemplating selling or buying US Amps?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Contemplating selling or buying US Amps?


buying, that or Hifonics, just depends on what my budget ends up being.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that's good that they're ending up here, I was worried there for a while when I heard those rumors


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Well if your budget allows, get US Amps


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> the message said new lines, more affordable, so maybe they'll drop the quality on those a bit, so people can get them, but keep their upper end upper end.


If thats the case, more power to 'em. If a more affordable (competitive) pricing on a different line will help boost company sales, good for them. I'm sure they realize that most people don't know dick about amps and buy based on what they can get easily. As long as the top end line is not compromised, I say smart thinking US Amps!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I"'ve been using US Amps faithfully since '97 and have loved those amps more than any other I've tried in my car. I've been hearing a lot about what was going to happen. I do know it took almost a year to have two DE 3000 amps repaired. Now that same customer has two of their double D (basically two DE3000's in one single heatsink) amps in his truck and it is crazy loud. That's the first time I've ever seen an amp with eight power wires and eight ground wires to hook up. I'm hoping the US and the HC line of amps stay the same. That was going to be the backbone of my system upgrade for the Altima. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------

